# foxconn C51GU01  939 socket motherboard



## tgm357 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,  please help!

My computer just crashed with all my work programs and info.  The drive functions properly as a slave, however, does not install as a primary on another machine.  The machine in question is a Gateway XT5028, AMD 64 dual core processor, and foxconn C51GU01  939 socket motherboard.

It seems the motherboard went bad, as it does not connect with the drive or indicate it is running via the monitor.  Fans run but just sits there.  I really need to get my 60gb IDE hardrive running again (won't install on another machine) with Windows XP.  

Can I simply purchase any 939 socket mother board, change the chip and be up and running?  Or is there something else I must do to bring the machine back into compatibility with the existing hardrive?

Any advise is greatly appreciated


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does the everything work fine except for the one drive or are you saying the motherboard is broken too?  If the hard drive won't work in either computer then chances are it's the hard drive that is bad, not your motherboard.


----------



## tgm357 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for replying.

There was only one drive on the system which has the bad mother board.  I simply took that drive out of the downed computer and placed it as a slave drive in another computer to make sure it was functioning.  Now I know it must be the mother board or the cpu, but from what I understand (no signs of any interaction with the drive when connected and turned on) it is probably the mother board.  Since I cannot install that drive on another computer without lose of data, I was hoping to replace the mother board and restore the system intact.  I simply do not know if that is possible and what precise components I need to do so.  It seems that merely replacing a 939 socket mother board with another will not solve the problem.  Is there any solution?

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 16, 2008)

You will not lose your data if you put the drive in another computer, unless you format the drive.  Have you tried using a different cable in the computer that is not working?  Cables do go bad occasionally.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 16, 2008)

from prior experience...I say see if you can ebay an exact replacement mobo...The OEM windows is written to use that mobo, most times when the OEM mobo is replaced, Windows is damn near impossible to use if not replaced with a factory OEM mobo.

If you are needing to replace with a retail mobo, be prepared to have to get a copy of XP so you can rewrite the OS!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 16, 2008)

usually if its the same chipset windows won't complain.  It will just update its database and will ask for updated drivers.  Like Sneeky suggested try to get the same ver board (including revision) from ebay.  Or even try foxconn.  They have 3 yrs warranty they might help.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would try E-bay, the New replacement of that mobo is around $200.00+(it's propritary).  I have pulled out the HDD from mine and put it in another rig and can access all info on it, never tried booting from it though.


----------



## jeffmitchell123 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I have a GT5058 with a C51GU01 Foxconn mobo. I bought it 2 years ago and installed a GT6800 card and it worked great for 2 years now. Two Months ago I installed the GT8800 with a new 520 watt power supply and have been playing COD 4. Then the screen goes blank. Long story short the onboard GT6100 works but the pci-e slot does not. I see in these forums that it looks like when people upgrade their vid cards is when the problem happens. So, if the pci-e slot is fried, can I fix that or do I need to change the cmos or bios, remember I have been using the new 8800 card for 2 months with no problem then bam it just stopped working.  Get a new mobo or can I fix the old one?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> I would try E-bay, the New replacement of that mobo is around $200.00+(it's propritary).  I have pulled out the HDD from mine and put it in another rig and can access all info on it, never tried booting from it though.





http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=C51GU01&category0=

Just adding to the tip nammy


----------

